# Which lathe? Axminster M900 or the FOX F46-719 ?



## Nads (16 Feb 2007)

I am looking for a new lathe to do a mixture of spindle work and face plate stuff - bowls, platters etc. I was all set to buy an Axminster M900, 
as I’ve heard it is a good beginner/intermediate lathe, until I saw the new FOX F46-719 
(http://www.poolewood.co.uk/acatalog/Poo ... _2007.html Catalogue Page 2) 
which seems to have a very good spec for the same money ?! 

I was just wondering if anyone owns or knows any information about the above fox lathe, 
as I’m now not sure whether to stick with my original decision of the M900 or go for the fox? . 
Does anyone know if the Fox has been reviewed lately in any magazines?

I would appreciate any advice you can give me!?

Nads


----------



## PowerTool (16 Feb 2007)

Don't know about the lathe,but following Blister's recent experience with Poolewood,I would go for the Axminster purely on service and aftersales.

Andrew


----------



## Wanlock Dod (16 Feb 2007)

Nads,

I spent a couple of days using a Jet lathe whilst on a course, which I think must the be a close relative of the M900. It seemed to be a very capable machine, and quite a good selection of speeds towards the low end compared with my basic Record.

Cheers,

Dod


----------



## Mark Hancock (16 Feb 2007)

I heard some good reports about Fox lathes although I've never worked on one myself but I have on the M900. The M900 comes from the same place as the Perform and a number of other lathes but Axminster do up the spec with regard to the motor etc. Comparing the two the Fox looks a better buy on paper with regard to speed choice, motor size (1HP), weight. I won't worry about Blister's experience with Poolewood. I've dealt with the company for a number of years and found the service excellent.


----------



## Blister (16 Feb 2007)

Hi Blister here

I would not let my experience with Poolewood put you off as my problem involved a outside contractor that made the stand the wrong size , so cant point the finger at Poolewood 
They did send a cheque to cover the money I paid out


----------



## Nads (16 Feb 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys!

I agree, on paper the Fox does look the better buy! But I was just a bit worried about all this badge engineering – the fox’s spec just seems very good, a bit too good for £300, compared to similar machines in that price range. I was just wondering if anyones knows what the quality of these fox machines is like? Whereas the M900 has been in production for many years and seems very popular? Decisions Decisions??? 
:?


----------



## Mark Hancock (16 Feb 2007)

Nads

Yes the M900 has been in production a number of years but the basic 'chasis' of the lathe is produced in asia and used by a number of different companies and badged accordingly. As I said before Axminster do increase the spec for their version of the lathe. If I was you I'd contact Poolewood and see if you could actually see the Fox lathe in the 'flesh' before you make the big decision. Terry Davies of Poolewood may be able to put you in touch with an owner of Fox lathe in your area.


----------



## Nads (16 Feb 2007)

Good idea Mark! I'll try contacting Terry tomorrow!

Does anyone on this site own a fox lathes that could tell me what they think of the quality? Or does anyone know if any Fox lathes have been reviewed in any magazines lately? 

Thanks again all!

Nads


----------



## mudman (17 Feb 2007)

I can't comment on the Fox as I haven't seen one in the flesh but I have the M950 and I have to say that I think that for what you get, it is overpriced. With the plethora of asian-made clones on the market, you should be able to get a similar spec but cheaper.


----------



## CHJ (17 Feb 2007)

The FOX F46-719 lathe is marketed by other vendors

Rutlands and Toolpage for instance.

Have not seen one myself but it looks fairly solid and the motor is in a better location as far as dust propagation than on some of the far eastern clones.


----------



## mudman (20 Feb 2007)

CHJ":2if1654a said:


> The FOX F46-719 lathe is marketed by other vendors
> 
> Rutlands and Toolpage for instance.
> 
> Have not seen one myself but it looks fairly solid and the motor is in a better location as far as dust propagation than on some of the far eastern clones.



And with faceplate work, unless you use one of the cheap-looking ones with an extension piece designed to overcome the problem, then the motor also gets in the way of any piece that is bigger than around 8" in diameter.
Now you mention it Chas, the position of the motor on the M950 is one of my biggest gripes and I would now go as far as saying to avoid any lathe with the motor mounted in this way.


----------



## blurk99 (20 Feb 2007)

Hi Nads

I've got the earlier F46-717 fox lathe and i think it's a great, sturdy well made bit of kit, i wouldn't hesitate in buying one again were it to wrong tomorrow - i got mine from rutlands BTW

jim


----------



## Paul.J (20 Feb 2007)

Hello Nads.
I nearly got the Fox lathe,but were out of stock when i went to order.
So decided on the Perform,which is cheaper,and up to now as been very good  so i bought my chuck with the difference as well.
Also got 2 0ther Fox machines and they are both very good for the money.  
Paul.J.


----------

